# Newbie in Upstate NY



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

I am in upstate ny, what county are you in? Deb


----------



## SunnieP (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm in Adams center


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

A where is that, what county?


----------



## SunnieP (Feb 13, 2017)

Ummmm..Jefferson County


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Look on Empire State Honey Producers website, they have a list of some bee clubs, not all.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

